# Watch this, not funny.



## MrRecurve (May 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQoWmldL7As


----------



## DDM (May 5, 2007)

I found it quite amusing another DIY'r.


----------



## BC_Logger (May 6, 2007)

opcorn: opcorn: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (May 6, 2007)

Let's see, where to start!!!!

OK, you get what you pay for!! When the guy says "Hold my beer while I warm up the saw" it might be time to wonder!

"No MAJOR damage!" I love that qoute!!!

Standing right beside a cable, that is doing a 90, as well as rubbing on the corner post, with no escape route, PRICELESS!!!!

"HEY Y'ALL, WATCH THIS!!!!"


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 6, 2007)

Even James the Narcoleptic Tree Trimmer could do better than that.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 6, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Even James the Narcoleptic Tree Trimmer could do better than that.



Even................ Well, I'll leave that be..................


----------



## treebogan (May 6, 2007)

*Aussies*

Aussie's

There,thats enough said.


----------



## Dadatwins (May 6, 2007)

Now they can drink more beer while they rebuild the damage, sad


----------



## pbtree (May 14, 2007)

Wowsers...:jester: opcorn:


----------



## flushcut (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## poorboypaul (Jan 24, 2011)

Noticed what sounded like a "weed" cough at the end there, too. Probably had a big fattie to boot!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 24, 2011)

I could of took one look and seen the result before seeing the lame attempt I figured it was going to fall on the guy which it almost did.


----------



## ray benson (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't take the video seriously. Sort of like watching the 3 stooges. Enjoy.


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 24, 2011)

While checking the vid you posted I foun this.
YouTube - WARNING Cutting down a tree, Man gets hurt by fallen tree

Chainsaws, ladders, and a shot to the yam bag. All funny stuff if it isn't you.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jan 24, 2011)

and these guys post vids of there stupidity


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 27, 2011)

" now listen, as a arborist I'm very comfortable"...........classic....


----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan (May 7, 2011)

Yup....great corporate slogan for the business card:

"I can't believe it went THAT way....??!!"


----------



## treemandan (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for posting BUT lets us be the judge of whats funny or not. My vote is for FUNNY!
Its is all fun and games til somebody gets hurt... then its hilarious.


----------



## Tr33Climb3r (May 10, 2011)

"I can't believe it went that way!" HAHA


----------

